
Dan from Stanford talks about their Facebook course (with links to student projects) - cyberhill
http://www.hatchthat.com/dan-ackerman-greenberg/
======
corentin
What kind of university has a whole course dedicated to the study of a
corporation's proprietary technology?

~~~
aston
Lots. There are a number of courses at MIT that come down to learning MATLAB.

